# Problem About ECU



## tsotne_94 (Jul 8, 2011)

When i turn the ignition on in my nissan maxima the Check is lightened. I decided to see the LED bulb in the ECU to find in what is problem and the bulb is permanently lighten what does it mean. By the way, i decided to buy new ECU and I couldn't find it. My ECU number is A18-A17 E07. IF someone has it, used one, i will definitely buy it. PLEASE HELP ME.


----------

